# Well it's been a while



## Ted_Kent (Nov 25, 2017)

Just realised I sold my sage setup and didn't (at least I don't think I did) post a picture of the replacement gear.

The Mythos will be getting used elsewhere upon arrival of my Niche providing I like it.


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

Ted_Kent said:


> Just realised I sold my sage setup and didn't (at least I don't think I did) post a picture of the replacement gear.
> 
> The Mythos will be getting used elsewhere upon arrival of my Niche providing I like it.
> 
> View attachment 33908


Very nice Ted, is this the new site ?.

Jon.


----------



## Ted_Kent (Nov 25, 2017)

No this is just my kitchen Jon, building is yet to start.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Oh wow looks ace


----------



## cloughy (Apr 11, 2018)

Looks great! bit jealous tho


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

Ted_Kent said:


> No this is just my kitchen Jon, building is yet to start.


NICE









Looking fwd to your build project! Btw, did I mention I'm waiting for an official ruling whether I can upgrade a dedicated space at home to act as my roastery (small/side business)? So, we're at a similar stage. I'll share some floor plans and images as well... in due course


----------



## Ted_Kent (Nov 25, 2017)

Hasi said:


> NICE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope to hear from the builder this week, I say hope haha.


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

Ted_Kent said:


> I hope to hear from the builder this week, I say hope haha.


Good job it's not work required in France as it's traditional to quote a Thursday but not which Thursday.

Jon.


----------



## Ted_Kent (Nov 25, 2017)

xpresso said:


> Good job it's not work required in France as it's traditional to quote a Thursday but not which Thursday.
> 
> Jon.


I'm 25 miles from France so a bit of that must drift over the channel and rub off on the builders round here haha.


----------

